# Ready to Go Shopping



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

We hit the road with the three muffins yesterday to go and get Gidget some food. She will only eat Three Dog Bakery kibble. So we made a day of it and hit some other boutiques around Boca to find anything new that struck their fancy. Bentley and Gidget are both sitting here on the couch waiting on us to get Miss Priss Lily ready. She does not do photos very often. Most pictures of her are of her rear








Aimee

Bentley and Curious George with Animal Print Marj Bow (fireball center) and a very wet little face
[attachment=19814:attachment]


Gidget with a pink striped Flamingo Dress(we live in Flamingo Park) and a pink striped Marj Bow
[attachment=19815:attachment]


Lily earlier in the week modeling on of her favorite outfits ( of course she has the dress hiked halfway up her middle)
[attachment=19816:attachment]


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Awwww! Look at your sweet babies! Beautiful pictures!


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

All of your little "muffins" are just adorable!


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

So cute! I love the outfits


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

They look adorable. So, where did you shop? Sounds like fun. Do you have a favorite doggie store in Boca?


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Mary Ann, we hit the Petco at 441 and Glades(ours in not so hot here in WPB) the Petsmart, Three Dog Bakery and The Herringbone and Hound in Mizner Park. The hit The Pampered Pup on the way home. Took them to Whole Foods for lunch.

Aimee


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Beautiful, just beautiful.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Great pictures of all! So cute!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Mary Ann, we hit the Petco at 441 and Glades(ours in not so hot here in WPB) the Petsmart, Three Dog Bakery and The Herringbone and Hound in Mizner Park. The hit The Pampered Pup on the way home. Took them to Whole Foods for lunch.
> 
> Aimee[/B]


Thanks, Aimee. I didn't know about the Petco at Glades and 441. Thanks for that. I have wondered where one was but hadn't gone far enough to look it up in the phone book. Been to the Herringbone and Hound and, of course, Petsmart and Pampered Pup, but I don't know about Three Dog Bakery. Where might I find that? Glad you had a good time! I know everyone went crazy over your babies. They look so cute! There is a good animal supply store on Linton--nothing fancy, but they have loads of things for all pets.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Mary Ann,
Three Dog is in an outdoor shopping area behind the Town Center on Military Trail. There is also a Morton's and a Harley shop in the strip. There are a few restaurants with outdoor seating. It is difficult for me to give directions but it is across from a bowling alley and there is a McDonald's right at it too. Also check out Fins Fur and Feathers on US 1 in Boca north of Glades.
Aimee


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I LOVE your 3 precious pups Aimee , if they ever go missing , the're at my house







. I adore their clothing selections . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're all just adorable! Glad you had a good time in Boca. My grandma used to live there, thanks for reminding me of Mizner Park, I always loved going there.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> Mary Ann,
> Three Dog is in an outdoor shopping area behind the Town Center on Military Trail. There is also a Morton's and a Harley shop in the strip. There are a few restaurants with outdoor seating. It is difficult for me to give directions but it is across from a bowling alley and there is a McDonald's right at it too. Also check out Fins Fur and Feathers on US 1 in Boca north of Glades.
> Aimee[/B]



Okay, I know the shopping center. Thank you. We ate at a really fabulous Italian restaurant in there a week or so ago. I knew I wanted to go back over there and do some shopping. I saw a crystal shop which looked interesting, too! Thanks so much. Thanks for the tips, Aimee.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww they are so cute....sounds like fun !


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

they are always so cute and stylish


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Aimee.............your babies are all darling. 



Ummmmm........Aimee, just tell her no. 







~Pat</span>[/B]


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Shopping!!!


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Awww, what adorable pictures, all of your babies look
so gosh darn cute


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh be still my beating heart!







They are adorable Aimee, and how lucky are they to have you take them on a shopping tirp!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

FLUFF Aimee, should have called me, we could have met in Boca! I was out and about today as well. I was gonna go to the Dog Show in Delray but the clouds looked to threatening to enjoy the outside Dog Show. 



Great pictures of your pack!n I love your living room, so sunny.

Hope you enjoyed all your time out and about!

Melanie


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Your babies are soooo beautiful!







Love their pictures and their outfits!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

beautiful little ones!!!







great pictures, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Sassy you can come live with us anytime you like. But I am sure you would miss your mommie terribly. She will take you out very soon I am sure. It has been a little chilly in Jacksonville for you to be out. 

Thanks Pat. Hope things settle down a bit for you. 

Melanie, we didn't decide to go til Sat AM about 8:30. I didn't think you would be online yet. Call us sometime and we will come back down.

Aimee


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, your babies are adorable. I love their darling outfits and bows!


----------



## angelsugar (Apr 22, 2006)

> Mary Ann, we hit the Petco at 441 and Glades(ours in not so hot here in WPB) the Petsmart, Three Dog Bakery and The Herringbone and Hound in Mizner Park. The hit The Pampered Pup on the way home. Took them to Whole Foods for lunch.
> 
> Aimee[/B]


*Me thinks we should move to your coast!! What a delight to hear about all those places!!

Whatcha think Aimee and Miss Melanie?????*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=341063
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

MOVE Karen MOVE!



I have taken on the job of moving a lot of SM members down here... the the first, show them how to do it!



We would LOVE to have you over here! Right Aimee?

Melanie


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=341063
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I live there, too, in the winter. 
Anyone with a dog named Jimmy Chew needs to move to Palm Beach County.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Aimee I love all of them!







Great pictures!!!







They are sooooo adorable.







Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Indeed, everyone move to South Florida. And most certainly Jimmy Chew aka Chomper most certainly need to live very near Worth Avenue.

Thanks everyone for the sweet comments. These muffins really are the light of our lives.
Aimee


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

So did they get anythng new?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like a great day!!! I've never tried to take all three of mine anywhere at the same time except the groomer! You're a brave soul.....


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

OMGosh, they are just beautiful.

Well since Melanie is at the top of my doggy napping list and your not far from her, I will pick up that extra carrier, LOL. heheheheheheheheh, wow my list is getting long


----------

